# roofing coil



## robert (Oct 29, 2008)

We recently purchased a rollformer vs 150 panformer im looking fo coil dark bronze 24 gauge 24 inch coil about enough to roof a 55 square roof


----------



## robert (Oct 29, 2008)

20 inch coil


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

I read somewhere that you found your coil for $0.85 a s.f.

That's an awesome number.

Good luck with rollformer. It can be like printing your own money.


----------



## AaronB. (Nov 23, 2008)

Have you tried Petersen?


----------



## robert (Oct 29, 2008)

84 cents a square foot from berridge


----------

